# Wild lizards...



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Inspired by BladeBlasters thread in the snake section I thought I'd start a similiar one in here.

Many of us have a number of lizards in our collections but there are also many on here who have had the privilege of seeing our scaley four legged friends out in the wild.

So, this thread is for all your experiences, photos and stories of wild lizards from near or far!


To begin I have a few pics from my research field work in Dominica. All were taken sometime between 2000 and 2004. Apologies for the slight grainyness but they are scanned in from prints

The beautiful Dominican tree lizard or 'Zandoli'_, Anolis _oculatus










a beautiful baby house gecko_, Hemidactylus mabouia_

_







_

and a stunningly baeutiful, but unfortunately increasing rare Lesser Antillean iguana, _Iguana delicatissima_ 

This is an adult male, the females are bright green as with _Iguana iguana _



















Ok folks....your turn!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats amazing! some nice lizards there


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

These are a few of mine (I'm sure I've got more somewhere but can't seem to find them)









Thinking _Iguana iguana_? (Lesser Antilles - I don't remember seeing any _Iguana delicatissima_ though )









_Ctenosaura similis_? He was a big boy! (Eastern Yucatan)









I have no idea (not a gecko person :Na_Na_Na_Na, but have had either _Pachydactylus bibroni _or _Pachydactylus turneri_ suggested? (Western Namibia)









Possibly a young _Agama atra_? Again, not sure. (Western Namibia)









I'm thinking a male _Agama planiceps_? (North Western Namibia)









Possibly a female _Agama planiceps_? They were found in the same area. (North Western Namibia)


----------



## trickster172 (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome pictures to both of you really interesting to see something different


----------



## Poddy (Sep 6, 2009)

cool pix people.
ive never seen a single wild reptile of any kind.
im in a bad location :cussing:


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

where about in dominican was you ?
seen these myself 
there was 2 iguanas on the beach and the tree lizards where everywhere 



bothrops said:


> Inspired by BladeBlasters thread in the snake section I thought I'd start a similiar one in here.
> 
> Many of us have a number of lizards in our collections but there are also many on here who have had the privilege of seeing our scaley four legged friends out in the wild.
> 
> ...


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

cracking shots

I have some on a disk - il have to dig them out

2 anloes mating at my feet and on my trainers cracking shots


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

dannyj said:


> 2 anloes mating at my feet *and on my trainers* cracking shots


Erm...ewww?


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

HadesDragons said:


> Erm...ewww?



tell me about it was shocked will try find the disk


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

jack14 said:


> where about in dominican was you ?
> seen these myself
> there was 2 iguanas on the beach and the tree lizards where everywhere


It was Dominica and not the Dominican Republic (it might be a typo in you post, but just thought I'd clarify!)

Estimates put the anole population of Dominica somewhere between 1 and 2 anoles per square metre on the island. That's a lot of lizards!
I spent around 4 months there off and on. For the most part I stayed in Tanetane just north of Portsmouth, but also in in Calibishe just above Melville Hall. That said, I covered a very high percentage of the island during my time there. An absolutely stunning place....

I have got to get myself back there!

Cracking pics Hades, no idea of IDs but they're all cracking looking critters!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

im hopefully going to tunisia this year as my friend lives there so will be going to the edge of the desert lizard hunting. Its a while off yet but will post what I find them. Great pics people  im not at all jealous


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Great pics! :2thumb:

Seeing as we have some photos from the Americas and Africa, i'll add some Asian lizards into the mix...

A small skink - probably a _Sphenomorphus _sp.









Possibly _Gonocephalus grandis, _the creek anglehead agamid_:_









A courting pair of house geckos (_Hemidactylus frenatus?_);









Striped Bornean Tree Skink, _Apterygodon vittatum:_









Some various pics of _Varanus salvator, _water monitor:

































Brown skink, _Eutropis rudis_:









Many-lined sun skink, _Eutropis multifasciata_:









And finally, one of my favourites, the Green Tree Lizard, _Bronchocoela cristatella_:









Sorry there's so many! :blush:


----------



## CactuarJon (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow you guys are so lucky to have been places to see these guys in the wild!!

I wish i had the money to go someplace and see them and take some shots! Though i did see common grass lizards while i was volunteering in Italy... too fast to photograph though! 

*is now wondering if there's such a thing as a holiday with a 'lizard trail' style walk included that shows you were to see these guys in the wild* :2thumb:


----------



## MariaW (Apr 20, 2008)

We do have some great herps in this country too, I've been involved with HCT (now ARC) for around 14 years - first pic is of a male sand lizard in full breeding colour, second of a common lizard.




MariaW:2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

WoW cracking pics everyone.

I have only seen a gecko in Egypt, have some pics on the BF's cam, so will fish them out! He was very cute!


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

wild tokay from langkawi malaysia. will get the pics later of water monitor and house geckos.

can people also post the pics of the habitats of the wild lizards theyve seen to this thread
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/407571-natural-habitats.html


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

Moorish gecko Crete










Cretan wall lizard









Ocellated skink Crete









Green lizard _L trilineata_ Crete
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff22/kettykev/Crete%
202009/137.jpg


Slow worm UK









Dalmation wall lizard _Podarcis melisellensis _Croatia









more to follow


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

some shots of the locals here... got a ground skink shot somewhere...


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow awesome pictures..... I've only seen some anoles and iguanas when we went to mexico last year.. I would luv to see a frillie in its natural habitat


----------



## waynenoonan1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

mexico last year......... swine flu


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

waynenoonan1234 said:


> mexico last year......... swine flu


haha I know..... Maybe we brought to our country :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

Here's some reps from my visits to Grand Cayman 

Cayman Racer









Brown Anole









Blue Anole









House Gecko









Sphaerodactylus









Curly Tailed Lizard









And the real reason I was there. Blue Iguanas


----------



## Herzeleid (Jan 9, 2010)

Haha, cute Sphaerodactylus!

And as for those blues... Wow. They're fantastic looking!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Stunning! Love the sphaerodactylus.....I was desperate for S. fantasticus whilst in Dominica but never spotted one!


Any more guys?


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

I remember finding S vincenti on Dominica when it wasn't established that it existed there. Here's a Sphaero from Redonda


----------



## Dingle87 (Apr 18, 2009)

Cracking pictures, so many different lizards. with some stunning colours.


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

Matt Harris said:


> I remember finding S vincenti on Dominica when it wasn't established that it existed there. Here's a Sphaero from Redonda
> 
> 
> image


wow, a lizard doing puppy dog eyes... "please mister, don't hurt me"


----------



## piglet37 (Aug 20, 2008)

Stubby said:


> Here's some reps from my visits to Grand Cayman
> 
> Cayman Racer
> image
> ...


best thred ever :no1::no1::no1:

arnt blue iggs th rairest lizerd in the world:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Iguana delicatissima


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Anolis 'lyra'


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

Blue Igs were the most endangered igs in the world, but thanks to the breeding programme and more sadly, because of a continued decrease in numbers the Jamaican iguana probably holds that inauspicious title at the moment.

The Blue Igs are still very very endangered though.


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Anolis chocorum


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Basiliscus galeritus


----------



## piglet37 (Aug 20, 2008)

wens this guna be made a sticy


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Anolis latifrons


----------



## Amy M (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow - fantastic pictures!

I didn't realise Blue Iguanas were so rare and endangered. My local reptile shop has two in at the minute. Fairly young ones I think.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

_
Tarentola angustimentalis _- I think.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Taken in Tanzania this morning:










Apparently this constitutes work for my OH (pictured)...

Andy


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

GlasgowGecko said:


> Taken in Tanzania this morning:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Haha some job she has!

What's she up to out there?


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

She is out there giving ecological modeling courses to post-graduate students. So she will be traveling round Tanzania, Uganda, and the Ivory Coast (among others)...

Apparently this little guy was crossing the road, and was NOT happy to be interrupted.

Heres one taken in Ethiopia:










Its endemic to the Bale mountains national park.

Andy


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Ameiva pluvianotata


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Seamus (Jul 25, 2009)

My sand lizard shots as I was out surveying


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Here is a nice common lizard _Zootoca vivipara_ I found the other day.


----------

